
Climate more pressing than Brexit, say 71% of Britons – poll - perfunctory
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/jul/26/climate-more-pressing-than-brexit-say-71-of-britons-poll
======
octosphere
That's because Brexit and climate emergencies are both essentially
_gradualist_ [0] topics. They are topics which will be sat on and dragged out
for as long as possible because it's something to talk about in parliament.
Brexit is something for them to do and make them look busy, but we all know
Brexit and the climate emergency has been dragged out for far too long.

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gradualism](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gradualism)

~~~
guilhas
Not really, brexit has been a very difficult discussion that has been taking
too much time and not enjoyable for any politician because they have to take a
side, which 50% of people will disagree.

Climate is something no one will disagree, so there's only one side, and it
looks good to talk about it.

------
13415
Not a very meaningful poll, if you ask me. It's currently hot in Northern
Europe and people are tired of the Brexit discussion, and the two issues do
not have much to do with each other. It's like asking whether apples or
oranges are more important.

~~~
boudin
It is in regards to the fact that Brexit has been the main priority of the UK
government since the referendum and it does feel that everything else has been
paused.

~~~
paulddraper
Forgive my skepticism, but has Brexit _really_ been the dominating priority
for over 3 years?

Isn't that the promise primary purpose of the recent PM + Cabinet shakeup
after three years: to actually make Brexit happen?

~~~
boudin
After 3 prime ministers and government re-shuffles, i would say yes.

~~~
paulddraper
Yes, now it is.

